

License terms for the Adobe Director exporter for iOS: 10% royalties... - followingell
http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/18ggrh/license_terms_for_the_adobe_director_exporter_for/

======
followingell
It can be found within the terms here:
[http://www.adobe.com/products/eulas/director_supplemental_te...](http://www.adobe.com/products/eulas/director_supplemental_terms.html)

